

Ask HN:  Best application to run PC programs on a MacBook? - keltecp11

I have the PA Bar Exam this month and for some reason they require it to be taken strictly on PC's... I am very used to my keyboard and would like to use my macbook - any suggestions?  I've heard Virtual PC but is there anything free out there?<p>Thanks
======
mgkimsal
I'm assuming you mean Windows. If you have a copy of Windows which you can
install, running it on VirtualBox (virtualbox.org) isn't a bad option. The
Windows will cost you (or you already have your license) but virtualbox is
free to use.

------
andymoe
I think VMWare fusion is worth the 70 bucks - I find the performance much
improved from the others options out there and it just works. I like to set up
a couple of spaces and stick whatever VM I am running in full screen mode in
one of them so I can quickly switch between the mac and VM. You can also use
fusions unity mode and run IE or whatever other application you need along
side your mac's apps as if they where native to OSX.

------
jonafato
A free option to try would be darwine
(<http://darwine.sourceforge.net/index.php>), but it can be difficult to get
some things working on it. If you have access to the program you need to use
before hand, try this out, but otherwise you're probably safer with an option
like bootcamp.

------
lowkey
Another option if you are planning to take the Mac into the exam room with you
would be to install Apple's BootCamp, though again you will need to purchase a
copy of Windows

------
johng
VMWare, VirtualBox and Parallels.

VirtualBox is free and works great.

